
12 million people in USA still use dial-up - vaksel
http://www.rlslog.net/12-million-people-in-usa-still-use-dial-up/
======
freejoe76
Wow, they just cut and paste that (with no added commentary) from Tampa Bay
Online -- and while they give credit at the end ("Source: TBO"), they don't
give a link or nothing else. Here's the original article:
[http://www2.hernandotoday.com/content/2009/feb/28/ha-dial-
up...](http://www2.hernandotoday.com/content/2009/feb/28/ha-dial-up-wont-
die/news/)

~~~
vaksel
thanks for posting the link, I tried to find the original post which netted
that link, but the hernandotoday threw me as someone's personal blog so I
never bothered to open it

------
ckinnan
Many parts of the US still don't have DSL or cable broadband options.

------
nebula
That explains why pretty much all laptops still have that RJ45 telephone
socket (and the dialup modem of course). I used to wonder.

~~~
thwarted
RJ11 is for phone, RJ45 is ethernet. Connecting the telephone system to an
Ethernet jack can supposedly break the phone system or short it out or
something. You can often plug RJ11 into an RJ45 jack, it will fit and make
some contacts, which is often done to save on in-wall wiring costs in mixed
networking deployments where you're still using POTS and not VOIP.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RJ11,_RJ14,_RJ25>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/8P8C>

~~~
nebula
Ooops! Freudian slip.

Thanks for correcting.

------
kajecounterhack
I know someone who still uses dial up because they can mooch off their
neighbor's wifi...haha.

------
est
rlslog.net? Didn't expect it appear here.

------
ddemchuk
My philosophy professor still uses dial-up. He says it's because wireless is
so unreliable My head almost exploded when he said it because he was using his
laptop on our school wide wireless internet while he was saying it.

